
X2Go and Xpra – Replacements for NX and FreeNX - osivertsson
https://srobb.net/nxreplace.html
======
jonathonf
x2go is excellent, but it won't work for any 3D-accelerated WM. So, while Xfce
and MATE work brilliantly, GNOME3 and KDE5 don't work at all.

------
nikolay
... but... but... but... X2Go uses NX. And Xpra is super slow.

